# deleting content



## Pepecat55 (Dec 1, 2008)

after I try to delete items, they still show up on my home page.  Why?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Are you sure you are going through all the steps?

1. Open the content manager.
2. Select the items you want to delete.
3. Choose the option to remove selected items from the Kindle (see picture).

That should do it.










L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I forgot whether it's on the Home page or Content Manager page, did you select Show Kindle Only (or something like that)?  I forgot to do that once when eveything continually showed on my Home page.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I forgot whether it's on the Home page or Content Manager page, did you select Show Kindle Only (or something like that)? I forgot to do that once when eveything continually showed on my Home page.


That's in the Content Manager...that's the place where you have the choice of Show Kindle Only, SD card only, Amazon only, or show all.

L


----------

